# Time to head back to Colombia...



## Glenn Bartley (Jan 11, 2017)

Just packing for the bird photo workshop I am leading next week in Colombia. 

Hoping to see a few of these beauties again...

My Best images from Colombia - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/favourites%20-%20colombia.html


----------



## GN Photos (Jan 11, 2017)

Glenn,

I am looking forward to more of your amazing and colorful photos. I am sure your students will learn many useful techniques to be able to capture their own images. Safe travels.


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2017)

Awesome. Great shots, Glenn.


----------

